# Afra Cobue with bloat



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have 2 WC Afra Cobues I have been treating for bloat for 72 hours. 1 was really bad when I started the treatment and still is swollen. The other was just barely noticeable and is now back to normal size. I'm using the bloat treatment listed on here using Metronidazole twice a day. My question is when is it safe to add them back to main aquarium and should I treat them the same amount of time.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Anybody got any suggestions


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, are you diagnosing bloat simply on a bloated appearance, or were there other symptoms involved?

Were they eating?

Any white stringy feces?

How long have you had them?

What are you feeding? Flake or pellets?


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry I didn't give all the details I forget some people don't read all the information on a subject before posting. Yes the one had quit eating and was hanging out by the heater. She also did have white stringy feces. The other one was eating, didn't see any feces but her belly was starting to swell. Tank is cycled with a ammonia and nitrite of 0 and nitrate usually no more than 10. Tank mates at the time were 1 male cobue and 7 fry, 10 Saulosi fry, 1 fryeri, 3 clown loaches and 2 pictus cats. Tank is a 55 gallon with a AC 110 and Aqueon 55 for a combined GPh of 850. Food is xtreme cichlid pellet with protein 38 fat 5 and fiber 6 percent. Will add photo when I get home.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long have you had them?

Were they newly imported when you got them? If not, did you find out what the importer was feeding them?

Most of my problems with wild fish have stemmed from pellet food, not on my part, but the importers part...I really think it has to be introduced gradually. I don't think their digestive system can adapt if you force it on them quickly.

This may be your problem.

I would add epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G. Dissolve it in some tank water first. This serves as a mild laxative, and if the fish simply has blockage from the pellets, it should resolve it.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have had them for a month or less. They have been in the country for about a year. I didn't ask what he was feeding but I will find out. I am adding 10 tsp for a 10 gallon tank is that close to a cup per 100 gallons?


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

The fish were on flake food so I am the first to feed them pellet. How do I adjust her to pellet? Should I keep using the medicine or only the Epsom salt? I have been treating her since Friday morning. Today she is a little more active swimming around the tank and the swelling might have gone down a little. She is far from healthy but I'm hoping she is doing better even a little bit.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You just continue to feed flake and slowly introduce the pellets. There's no other way to do it.

You should also withhold food while treating, unless you feed medicated antiparasitic food.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried soaking some flake food in the medication just now before your post and she didn't eat anyway. This is the first time I have tried any food with her since Friday. I will just keep up with the twice daily doses.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

5 days of treatment and still no signs of recovery on the one female. Should I increase the dosage on the medicine? I have doubled up the Epsom salt to 20 tsb for 10 gallons starting on the Tuesday afternoon treatment.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't have added more epsom salt. It has magnesium in it, and you might have problems with that.

Sometimes we have to do more than one round of treatment when dealing with bloat, especially if we don't start treating until the fish has stopped eating.

I would try finely mincing some fresh garlic, and soaking it in the meds for a half hour before feeding, just in an effort to get the fish to ingest the meds.

And, since these are wild fish, you could also try picking up some frozen Emerald Entree. It's veggie, and for some reason I can get fish to eat this when they won't eat anything else. (I would soak it in meds, too...)


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok I will cut the Epsom salt back to 10 tsb for 10 gallons. I will try both foods soaked in med. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

ok today is day 8 on the Metronidazole treatment and still no improvement. My Clout finally came in the mail. So should I try switching treatment or stick with the one I'm on. Also if I switch do I need to add carbon to take out the Met before adding the Clout?


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well she died last night. Any suggestions on what to try if I have this problem again? I did 8 days of the Metronidazole treatment and 3 days of Clout treatment.


----------

